# M&S



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

M&S have now opened an online store in Portugal. 

Welcome to Marks & Spencer

Hope it's OK to post the link?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Unfortunately https://www.marksandspencer.com/pt/ doesn't seem to offer the full range but if it's included it's in euros and free delivery for 50€ and over


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd assume they'll expand as business increases but it's a good start & rumour has it that amazon are planning to do the same.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazon looking at Porto base 


https://econews.pt/2018/01/26/amazon-is-negotiating-its-entry-in-portugal-it-wants-to-go-to-oporto/


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Amazon looking at Porto base
> 
> 
> https://econews.pt/2018/01/26/amazon-is-negotiating-its-entry-in-portugal-it-wants-to-go-to-oporto/


Let's hope we get free delivery back?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Amazon looking at Porto base
> 
> 
> https://econews.pt/2018/01/26/amazon-is-negotiating-its-entry-in-portugal-it-wants-to-go-to-oporto/


Very interesting Siobhán. The first quarter is already behind us, so have negotiations simply stalled or faltered altogether?

Is this why we now have free delivery* on the Spanish site I wonder.

* Free delivery applies to most items and on orders over €29. My recent order was remarkably quick to be delivered and came via SEUR.


----------

